# Prayers, please, for my son ...



## rbartmes (Jul 27, 2013)

My son faces serious illness and my wife and I are very anxious.  Please keep him in your prayers and thoughts as time passes and he receives treatment.

Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## dennis98277 (Jul 27, 2013)

thinking about you prayers sent


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers go out from here also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## schor (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers sent also, good luck.


----------



## David (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers for your son and you and your wife.

David


----------



## core-oil (Jul 27, 2013)

Your son , yourself & family are in our prayers -- God Bless.


----------



## mtnlvr (Jul 27, 2013)

May God heal your son and bless your family.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers for your son and may God bless your whole family.

Paul


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers of strength, courage, and understanding are heading your way now!


----------



## swatson144 (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers from here, for you all!

Steve


----------



## davidh (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayers sent from here too.


----------



## Philco (Jul 27, 2013)

I just bowed in prayer on behalf of your son and your family. If you can, please give us your name & your son's name( first names) as this will make it more personal. Please keep us updated as there are many members here that have a genuine concern for other people especially in times of need. Your faith will get you and your family through this difficult time.
Phil


----------



## Nobullfrank (Jul 27, 2013)

My prayers go out to your son, you and family God Bless


----------



## Richard King (Jul 27, 2013)

Prayer chain from us to your son, you and your familily....God bless


----------



## JerryHu44 (Jul 28, 2013)

May God in His great mercy and love heal your son and give you peace.


----------



## bodger (Jul 28, 2013)

God Bless your son, and you and your family


----------



## Gr8fullAmerican (Jul 28, 2013)

Russel, our prayers are with you, your familly, and your son, that he may overcome his illness and that God gives all of you the strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 28, 2013)

Believe that God will always heal those that believe in healing.-- Our family has your your son and you and your wife in our prayers.--Dave


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 28, 2013)

Believe that God will always heal those that believe in healing.-- Our family has your your son and you and your wife in our prayers.--Dave


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 29, 2013)

Prayers on the way....  Keep us posted...

God Bless.

-Cody


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will pray for your wife and your son in his time of need.  I will also pray that God has enabled and empowered the Doctors and Nurses in honing their skills as medical professionals to provide quality care for your son.  One time I remember on a call that my patient said "I prayed to God for someone to help me".  I replied, he sent me!  Best wishes and hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## barrydc1 (Jul 29, 2013)

My prayers are for your son and you and your wife.  No matter the outcome, you will be at peace if you believe in the purposes of God.

My 16 y.o. son just survived double pulomonary thromboendarterctomy (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEoPnam_xYo) and is now as close to 100% well as one can be.  Prayers work, but the outcome I really needed was simply understanding at least that is what I felt, and pray for this peace for you, then no matter what happens you will know it is all right.


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 29, 2013)

our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours


----------



## Allan (Jul 30, 2013)

Living God, bless this brother and his family with health, peace and comfort. May your presence be obvious to them in this time of suffering and need. As the Great Physician, lay your healing hand on the son. 

Here are words of a great song by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. You can look it up on You Tube. I trust that this will be true of your experience.

I walk in silence when it comes
This feeling when the spirit leads me on
If the dogs are barking and the night is rough
I take it as a sign to climb above.

The city to the hill among the clouds
Where I can see my Saviour now
He's waiting with His palm to me outstretched
His mercy is a balm when I'm perplexed.

I find Jesus in the darkest night
I find Jesus in the morning light
I find Jesus in the face of those
Whose hearts are singing with the Heavenly Host.

Sometimes when I feel all alone
I look around and all are gone
The friends that I rely upon
Are busy doing what they want.

I look within and I am told
It's Sunday morning in my soul
And there I find a holy hall
Where congregations heed the call.

I find Jesus in the darkest night
I find Jesus in the morning bright
I find Jesus in the face of those
Whose hearts are singing with the Heavenly Host.

And when I lay down my last time
And feel a chill run up my spine
And recognize my time has come
I'll look around, He'll lead me home.

He'll reach His loving hand to me
And bid me climb to victory
Where we'll find kindred spirits there
Hearts raised in song without a care.

I find Jesus in the darkest night
I find Jesus in the morning bright
I find Jesus in the face of those
Whose hearts are singing with the Heavenly Host.​


Blessings.

Al


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like you to consider Apostle Paul's words to us recorded at Philippians 4:6,7

'_Do not be anxious over anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication along with thanksgiving let YOUR petitions be made known to God; and the peace of God that excels all thought will guard YOUR hearts and YOUR mental powers by means of Christ Jesus._' 

Paul wrote in Romans 8:22 that "All creation keeps on groaning together and being in pain together until now." That continues until our day, but according to one of the Hebrew prophets, there will be a change. Isaiah 33:24 tells us that "And no resident will say: “I am sick.” That speaks of a time when things will be much happier for all mankind. It is yet in the future, but it gives us hope, and lets us know that God is aware of our suffering, and intends to do something about it. Just as His Son demonstrated both the power and the desire to heal many while on earth, so it will be in the future when all mankind will be relieved of illness and even death. For now, the comfort we can get by trusting in the infinite wisdom offered to us, and the comfort we can gain through prayer and support from our friends will carry us through anything that may come against us. We can bear all things, with God's help.


----------



## HMF (Jul 30, 2013)

With the power of God, my son beat cancer.

_O God, the strength of the weak and the comfort of sufferers:

Mercifully accept our prayers, and grant to your servant the help of your power, 

that his sickness may be turned into health, and our sorrow into joy;

through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen._​_
_​


----------



## aforsman (Jul 30, 2013)

I have asked Him for healing for you son as well as strength for your family.

Allen


----------



## High-Side (Aug 3, 2013)

Prayers for your son and your family

Pat


----------



## Boco (Aug 3, 2013)

Prayers for your son that God will heal him and that your family will have the peace of Christ.


----------



## TomKro (Aug 8, 2013)

Prayers sent for your son and family.


----------



## HMF (Aug 11, 2013)

​More prayers going up. Prayers work!!


----------



## george wilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Please add my prayers and thoughts for the health of your son.


----------



## rbartmes (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you to all who have offered their prayers for my son.   I have favorable news to report: his affliction, while still serious, has stabilized.  He continues to receive treatment for the symptoms while his physicians search for the underlying cause of his illness.  If you have the time please continue to keep him and his physicians in your thoughts and prayers.   Thank you again for your kindness.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 28, 2013)

A friend and I were talking today and she told me to look up Isaiah 4031 .  God bless everyone.


' but those who hope in the Lord
    will renew their strength.
They will soar on wings like eagles;
    they will run and not grow weary,
    they will walk and not be faint '


----------



## lrsglory (Aug 28, 2013)

Praying for all. Healing and Restoration In Jesus' Mighty Name. 
Larry


----------



## ddushane (Aug 28, 2013)

Praying in West Texas, 

Dwayne


----------

